# Sub-compact 9mm



## mhiggi02 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm trying to decide which sub-compact 9mm to buy for cc. I want something under 6.5" total length. I'm considering:

* Taurus PT-111
* Kel-tec P-11
* Kel-tec PF-9
* Kahr PM9
* Kahr P9
* S&W M&P SC
* Springfield XD-9 SC

I would welcome any thoughts, suggestions, experiences, and opinions.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Before you make a decision, you might look into the Glock 26, which meets your length criteria. IMHO most likely to be the most reliable of your group.

Walther is coming out with a new sub-compact 9mm called the "PPS". There is some info out there on the web. Might be worth waiting a few more months.....

PhilR.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm with PhilR. Get yourself a Glock. Dependability you can bet your life on.
I also have a Kahr P40 I keep under my visitor/guest pillow(when no guest are around) within easy reach for unathorized nocturnal visitors.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a Kahr P9 and definitely recommend it. It is slimmer than the Glock so it conceals better. CHeck out the Kahr threads to read up on it. I know it is the approved off duty weapon for the NYPD.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I recently went through the same decision process and ended up with the S&W M&P compact in 9mm - as concealable as most of the others (including the Glock 26, which I sold several years ago, and the Springfield XD 9 SC, which is also a great gun, but which I sold several months ago) and comes with 3 palm swell inserts to suit different hands.


----------



## J_B (Jul 6, 2007)

Kahr P9 vs Glock 26

I've owned Glocks before in both the G26 and G27 and personally I thought that they were a tad on the bulk side, but then again so is my 2" 44 mag that I now carry.

A thinner smaller pocket carry is more desirable in the cargo shorts :smt023


----------



## TOADMAN (Aug 5, 2007)

IMO, pistols that are 15oz and lighter are not reliable enough for self defense..The Glock 26 will suffice but not really suitable for pocket carry.. If you need something lighter for self defense pocket carry, I suggest S&W 642/442/638/637...


----------



## mhiggi02 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I ended up getting the Kahr PM9 and love it. Thanks for all of your input.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good god, U forgot the best option on the planet :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------

